# Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort through RCI (4032)



## mark201235 (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a unit at this resort for early June travel on hold via RCI and I'd like to see if anyone has stayed here recently? Looks like it gets nice reviews, although I've seen some mentioning that exchanges through RCI don't get the best units, with some being outdated and musty smelling.  Our only real criteria is non AI and oceanfront (don't want to cross any streets, which looks like there are quite a few resorts in Aruba that you'd need to). Wondering if I should jump on this, or perhaps enter some other resorts for an ongoing search. I know that anytime is a great time to visit but I'm guessing that June isn't the most popular (Prime) time to visit Aruba, meaning that there may be some other options that could pop up.  Any thoughts? Or recommendations for resorts if we decide to do an OGS. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 21, 2018)

I’d look at Playa Linda and Costa Linda also.  We own at the Marriott Ocean Club but it exchanges through II.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Feb 21, 2018)

To understand why there are different reviews, you need to know the history of the resort. The older section consists of the tower that is 14 or 15 floors, with another 2 or 3 story building around its base, with the rooms there called villas. The resort had a rectangular pool, restaurant, tennis courts and an OK beach with swimming between two stone jetties. The location was somewhat secluded, as to one side is a jagged rock coastline that separates the property from Eagle Beach and to the other side was a park area owned by the government before you came upon the next resort which used to be the Westin, but is now part of the Riu. It is a bit of a walk to most of the restaurants and shopping around Palm Beach.

Around 2008, Divi built four new towers, another restaurant and the building that holds the lobby, gift shops, etc. they added new pools, a kiddie pool, swim up bar, and played music throughout the day, lighting the pool with colored spotlights at night. The new section was originally called the Beach Villas, but is now basically merged with the older section. For that reason, the older section has more availability, so trades tend to end up there. The older rooms were all refurbished, but there can be a musty odor due to the age of the building.

If you end up in the newer section, it’s not a bad place. We find the water a little murky and often walk down towards the park to swim where the water is clearer. In June, it should not be as crowded, so you may not have that issue.

As others have said, we also like Costa Linda and Playa Linda. CL is at the foot of Eagle Beach, so beach is incredible. PL is right in the heart of Palm Beach, so numerous bars, restaurants and shops nearby.


----------



## richontug (Feb 21, 2018)

This is our favorite TS in the Caribbean.  Please see my review in Resort Reviews section.


----------



## Gaozhen (Feb 21, 2018)

We own Divi in St. Maarten and have only been there, but due to the hurricane had to move this week to Aruba in September, and then will go to SXM in March for our usual week. It'll be our first time there too, but we hear only good things!


----------



## Fine Print ! (Feb 25, 2018)

mark201235 said:


> I have a unit at this resort for early June travel on hold via RCI and I'd like to see if anyone has stayed here recently? Looks like it gets nice reviews, although I've seen some mentioning that exchanges through RCI don't get the best units, with some being outdated and musty smelling.  Our only real criteria is non AI and oceanfront (don't want to cross any streets, which looks like there are quite a few resorts in Aruba that you'd need to). Wondering if I should jump on this, or perhaps enter some other resorts for an ongoing search. I know that anytime is a great time to visit but I'm guessing that June isn't the most popular (Prime) time to visit Aruba, meaning that there may be some other options that could pop up.  Any thoughts? Or recommendations for resorts if we decide to do an OGS. Thanks.
> 
> Mark


We own a week in one of the new buildings. We purchased in 2007, for 2008 the year before they were "scheduled" to be completed. They were not. We had to stay at the golf Resort, which "is" crossing a street to access beach. The Phoenix is right on the beach front. There are three restaurants, ice cream parlor, deli, three pools, a swim up bar, with plenty of lounge chairs around the pools, a gym, a BBQ area.  Beautiful sand on a private beach, with small round tables (18" in diameter), that surround a number of palm trees. The water is incredible ! Our unit is on an upper floor of one of the two newer buildings, so the view from the balcony, centered on the ocean at sunset, is pretty.


----------



## mark201235 (Feb 25, 2018)

We went ahead and confirmed the exchange. Looking forward to our visit. We definitely didn't want to cross any streets to get to the beach and also needed a Friday or Saturday checkin. So, that limited the number of resorts for a potential exchange. Divi Phoenix looks very nice to us, so no need in putting in an OGS with RCI. Thanks everyone for your input, we appreciate it.

Mark


----------



## Dillonmcdog (Jul 10, 2018)

mark201235 said:


> We went ahead and confirmed the exchange. Looking forward to our visit. We definitely didn't want to cross any streets to get to the beach and also needed a Friday or Saturday checkin. So, that limited the number of resorts for a potential exchange. Divi Phoenix looks very nice to us, so no need in putting in an OGS with RCI. Thanks everyone for your input, we appreciate it.
> 
> Mark


Mark
The Divi is on the beach plus they have ample free parking (unless that changed in teh last few years) along with free wifi. I would suggest trying to get into the lower ( I believe its 3 story)  tower that is more beach front. Not sure if the renovated it yet but they have the biggest balconies.
If you get into the new bigger tower they are nicer inside but have small balconies and most are overlooking the pool, and building at the pool to see the ocean. My last time there they tried to give me a 1st floor facing the bathrooms near the pool. They moved us to the older tower, which we did not like as much.
The  resort pool and some of the amenities are nice, restaurant , not so much.

Enjoy


----------

